# Hec sfs scheme applicants...what you are doing now?



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

Myself, I am waiting for the foreigners to give up and apply elsewhere. It is a shame that they filed a court case but I think they have a weak case so thinking i can start there soon . I have friends in kmc and amc so they are sending me work till i am able to join them.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

MuradMan said:


> Myself, I am waiting for the foreigners to give up and apply elsewhere. It is a shame that they filed a court case but I think they have a weak case so thinking i can start there soon . I have friends in kmc and amc so they are sending me work till i am able to join them.


Lol, foreigner here (did not do school in Pak) and I am just preparing for classes right now. I also have friends (kmc and smc) here and they say its not a big deal to get in late. Its all self-study and the final examination is what REALLY counts anyways. I can understand the court case, but I don't care that much about it, typical pakistani BS corruption. But oh well, it is what it is..
Btw, what do you mean by work? Like the textbook pages or syllabus or something?


----------



## Praise Helix (Jun 3, 2018)

Did you not apply when admissions were open merit or self finance? 

Whats your aggregate?


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

I did. I think I have better chance here.

Aggregate is 85-87%....

dfsff wait so u don't have backup option? did you have really high aggregate?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

MuradMan said:


> Myself, I am waiting for the foreigners to give up and apply elsewhere. It is a shame that they filed a court case but I think they have a weak case so thinking i can start there soon . I have friends in kmc and amc so they are sending me work till i am able to join them.


Are you not a foreign student?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

MuradMan said:


> I did. I think I have better chance here.
> 
> Aggregate is 85-87%....
> 
> dfsff wait so u don't have backup option? did you have really high aggregate?


I think my aggregate is good enough even if I don't get on the first list for kmc, since last year some1 got in with a ~79 aggregate on the second list. I have backup options, but I don't mind waiting for a few more weeks ... or months.


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

Congrats everyone. Petition has been withdrawn.

Hoping list comes out in next week.


----------



## Printers (Oct 29, 2018)

What a waste of time.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Printers said:


> What a waste of time.


true that


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

Any idea of list release date?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Possibly the 18th from what I've heard


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

They do not pick up their phone. Did you manage to call them?

Also, a week away :!:


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah I called them earlier in the week and they answered.


----------



## sana.5612 (Jul 18, 2018)

dfsff said:


> Possibly the 18th from what I've heard


Where did you get this info from? And how do you know the petition has been withdrawn? Their site hasn't been updated at all. ( not that I expected it to be considering how laid back there being)


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

sana.5612 said:


> Where did you get this info from? And how do you know the petition has been withdrawn? Their site hasn't been updated at all. ( not that I expected it to be considering how laid back there being)


1- called the Hec guys specifically Muhammad Faisal i think he's a director or something 
2- check the case status on Islamabad high court website for the UPDATED case status
trololoololollool0


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

Is this process usually transparent and merit displayed or do people with lower marks tend to slip through?


----------



## stephenasmith (Oct 30, 2018)

For KPK it is difficult, but it is very easy to get into dow which is a very good medical college. in SFS you are guaranteed admission but you may not have your choice


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

That's only because DOW is charging a high fee so no one wants to go there.


----------



## Printers (Oct 29, 2018)

MuradMan said:


> Is this process usually transparent and merit displayed or do people with lower marks tend to slip through?


It's computerized with the merit displayed so its transparent. They didn't display for pharmd or bsc engineering though which is worrying.

People with lower marks tend to get a place in the lower colleges.


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

why are the same 8 people on the merit list?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, why are Saudis applying? They're not allowed, they don't have passports. That laraib one does.


----------



## Printers (Oct 29, 2018)

The merit list is so confusing. People who are on waiting list shouldn't worry. The spots will open up as they pick their school.

Wait, that Saudi person shouldn't be there, they don't have passports.


----------



## Praise Helix (Jun 3, 2018)

Call them and ask them about it then? The same thing happened last year and when HEC was informed, the matter was taken care of.

Did you two get in?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

I got in. How are you supposed to continue with the application? You just email them? They asked me to send the documents via email, and didn't tl anything else. Also is it to change your choice of uni if your merit score is higher than those on list? Haven't classes started already in these unis though?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

I visited the hec office.. if you don't want the college that you got into then you must email them saying that you want to wait for the second merit list. You must do so by Jan 24. The next list might come shortly after that date...
You must email them btw or they could drop you ..|....|||....|...|>..........


----------



## Praise Helix (Jun 3, 2018)

edrev said:


> I got in. How are you supposed to continue with the application? You just email them? They asked me to send the documents via email, and didn't tl anything else. Also is it to change your choice of uni if your merit score is higher than those on list? Haven't classes started already in these unis though?



No, you can't change your choice of uni no matter what your merit score was. Where are you trying to switch to?

- - - Updated - - -



dfsff said:


> I visited the hec office.. if you don't want the college that you got into then you must email them saying that you want to wait for the second merit list. You must do so by Jan 24. The next list might come shortly after that date...
> You must email them btw or they could drop you ..|....|||....|...|>..........


Why would they drop people on the waiting list?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

How soon do they reply to the email? I emailed them last night, but still haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## MuradMan (Jan 2, 2019)

edrev said:


> How soon do they reply to the email? I emailed them last night, but still haven't gotten a reply.


Stop trying to cheat, you filthy sneak! Go to the school you were given admission too.

Offices are closed on Saturday, why would they come just to look at your email? You foreigners are so entitled.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

How is this trying to cheat? I just asked the possibility of changing, and I never said I would unfairly go to another university if I was not allowed to change. 
I'm sorry if you were not able to get in where you wanted to, but stop blaming others for your luck. And speaking of foreigners, aren't you a foreigner too if you're applying on this scheme? My email was sent way ahead of Saturday since I'm not on Pakistani time zone, but think whatever helps you to feel better.


----------



## Nomy43 (Dec 26, 2018)

Bro relax, have you locals for once stopped tagging someone a cheat.


----------



## Printers (Oct 29, 2018)

Both of you, stop the locals vs foreigners nonsense. Its immature.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Praise Helix said:


> No, you can't change your choice of uni no matter what your merit score was. Where are you trying to switch to?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure they drop you if you don't email, it tells them you are not interested.


----------



## sana.5612 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone know why the 4th merit list is taking so long to be released? Its been a whole week and they didn’t release it. 😪


----------

